# Group buy question



## les-smith (Nov 2, 2006)

Does anyone ever do a group buy for sand paper?  A high quality type.


----------



## GregMuller (Nov 2, 2006)

Lee,
Look in Business classified for Kingspor discount signup


----------



## JimGo (Nov 2, 2006)

And if you're interested in Micromesh, http://www.woodchipshome.com has some of the best prices around.  Craft Supplies puts different sand paper on sale occasionally, too


----------



## Julian537 (Nov 5, 2006)

look at the abranet post in GROUP Buys.


----------



## johneaton (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi,
     John Eaton here; the guy who wanted to do the (what I call) co-op pen kit buy out of China.  I never could get information as to how to insure the transaction;  but I do have a company name and purchase reequirements from the company who sells a lot of kits and boxes to those we buy from now.  A minimum of 2,000 pen kits, or wood boxes.  The fancy slimline kit is .68/unit; the basic fountain pen w/ the screw on top is $1.39/unit.  The wood boxes range from .75 to 1.25/unit  depending on which type.  That's a lot of savings.  Hopefully, there is a penturner/lawyer/businessperson type out there who can help a large number of us who have expressed an interest and get his or her own prices cut significantly in the process.  My initial inquiry got something like 1,100 reads and a large number of interested responses.  Does anyone have any idea where we go from here.  John Eaton, Jonesboro, AR  eatonjkeith@yahoo.com


----------



## JimGo (Dec 13, 2006)

John,
That should really be a separate post, not a follow-up to Lee's question.


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johneaton_
> <br />Hi,
> John Eaton here; the guy who wanted to do the (what I call) co-op pen kit buy out of China.  I never could get information as to how to insure the transaction;  but I do have a company name and purchase reequirements from the company who sells a lot of kits and boxes to those we buy from now.  A minimum of 2,000 pen kits, or wood boxes.  The fancy slimline kit is .68/unit; the basic fountain pen w/ the screw on top is $1.39/unit.  The wood boxes range from .75 to 1.25/unit  depending on which type.  That's a lot of savings.  Hopefully, there is a penturner/lawyer/businessperson type out there who can help a large number of us who have expressed an interest and get his or her own prices cut significantly in the process.  My initial inquiry got something like 1,100 reads and a large number of interested responses.  Does anyone have any idea where we go from here.  John Eaton, Jonesboro, AR  eatonjkeith@yahoo.com



John

I have taken the next step, and have ordered a sample set from them to check the quality of the product.  I will not order these unless I know the quality is what we normally expect.  I will run them through some tests, and get a few opinions from the turners here in my part of the country that I respect.  I will post the results somewhere though on the forums when the "tests" are done.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 13, 2006)

Dario did one last year... or was it earlier this year... I forget, but it'll be last year soon if that was the case.


----------



## les-smith (Dec 13, 2006)

Boy, this topic took a different direction didn't it.


----------

